# Dyed this yarn, now a Shawl/Cowl



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I dyed this yarn and then knitted it up using,
Panorama Stole by Kate Lore for Emerald Lotus Fiberarts.
A very easy knit, fun though.
I did 3 repeats of each section using alternate of the 2 different
yarns I dyed.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow...a beautiful and the colors are fantastic. Amazing how the end result looks, isn't it? There isn't any way to know that from the skeins hanging to dry and yet, look at how it came out....the alternating worked perfect.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

That is so beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing color and your knitting is wonderful. Would be a great fall or Winter color shawl. Now you need a coat to match. lol


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful colors and shawl.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What an exciting project! Thank you for posting the pictures of the different stages. And I love Mama879’s idea that you get a coat to match!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## LewzOurselves (Oct 19, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely outcome! What pattern did you use for the shawl?


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty. Like the colours.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

this is beautiful!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh so very pretty! I love the colors. Thank you for showing from dye to finish.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, the colors lovely!! I agree with Reba1. I love to see the pictures showing from dye to finish!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So lovely


----------

